# Day 7 on 500mg. My experience.



## proteinbomb (Mar 9, 2016)

Not that bad. Only sweat hard and feel the heat at night. Lethargy is not there and strenght is still fine.

can I safely run 500mg for 1 month or I should take a break?


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 9, 2016)

500 mg of what? Test e?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> 500 mg of what? Test e?



Welcome to the Dnp forum


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2016)

proteinbomb said:


> Not that bad. Only sweat hard and feel the heat at night. Lethargy is not there and strenght is still fine.
> 
> can I safely run 500mg for 1 month or I should take a break?



A month, sure. In a week or two you may change your mind. The lethargy starts to get worse.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> A month, sure. In a week or two you may change your mind. The lethargy starts to get worse.



^^ THIS ^^  Most tap-out after a couple of weeks at 500 Mg due to the accumulated fatigue. ECA can help, but DNP is the kind of drug that lets you know when its time to come off, not the other way around. Glad you're hanging in so far. You tracking your temperature?


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Welcome to the Dnp forum



Lol..yea some times I'm oblivious to what forum I'm in.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 9, 2016)

Uncle manny said:


> Lol..yea some times I'm oblivious to what forum I'm in.



Man the same shit happens to me too sometimes I log in and get all confused and think I'm on lipstick alley


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 9, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Man the same shit happens to me too sometimes I log in and get all confused and think I'm on lipstick alley



you mean you log out??????????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil24777 (Mar 13, 2016)

are you still on your cycle?


----------



## thqmas (Mar 13, 2016)

Lethargy starts to hit me hard at day 7-9 (on 600mg of powder).

Maybe OP isn't posting because he started to feel it as well...?


----------

